# Kayaking



## parkstreet1234 (Nov 24, 2006)

I see alot of guys using pedal powered kayak, even some putting tolling motors on kayaks and fishing. Anyone know enough to make a suggestion on which is a good Kayak for fishing?


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

The foot peddle is called a mirage drive and they are made by Hobie. 

I have a 12' Outback and 11' 6" Revo. Nothing else like these kayaks out there but your going to be in the $1600 - $2000 range by the time you are finished easily.

Go see Barrell in Brigitaine, he is such a good guy. I made the 3hr drive twice to buy my kayaks from him.


----------

